# should I sell my Fire?



## StarDozer13 (May 21, 2014)

I really have no use for the Fire since I got my KPW. Should I sell it? How much? It's like brand new (nothing wrong with it).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Obviously, it's up to you, but, for me, the Fire is a completely different device than the PW.  So I don't see them as, "if you have one, you don't need/can't use the other".

And even if that were the case, it's always good to have a back up kindle!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Only if you want to.  I agree with Ann completely.  The fire and the PW or any other of the e-inks are two totally different devices.  And do different things.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

For what its worth.  I have a fire and 2 e-inks.  
I love my fire especially when camping.  Can pull up weather and other info where there is wifi.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

I bought a refurbished one from Amazon within the last month for $89.  It does have special offers which yours does not seem to have, but most people are not willing to pay the extra not to have them.  Mine, however, came with Amazon's warranty.
Based on that, I would guess $70 would be the price to try.  The answer to your question depends on whether it is worth that money to keep.  If not, ditch it.


----------



## StarDozer13 (May 21, 2014)

I sold it for $50.


----------



## StarDozer13 (May 21, 2014)

I have my kindle paperwhite.



Pickett said:


> I bought a refurbished one from Amazon within the last month for $89. It does have special offers which yours does not seem to have, but most people are not willing to pay the extra not to have them. Mine, however, came with Amazon's warranty.
> Based on that, I would guess $70 would be the price to try. The answer to your question depends on whether it is worth that money to keep. If not, ditch it.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh just for kicks and grins, the two previous posts by me in this thread were posted from the women's restroom at Davis Mtn State Park right outside Fort Davis Tx from a Kindle Fire.

We are now home.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Totally TMI!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Ann I could have been sitting in front of the showers lol.  Many Texas state parks have wi-fi in/around the restrooms.


----------

